# What is proform?



## dkimxd (Nov 13, 2011)

From what I understand it's like a discount the company can give you so you can rep their gear, but you're not actually being sponsored by the company? Just curious, seen this around a couple times and never really got a straight answer.. How do you get into a company's proform program?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Search, it's a "discount" for shop owners and many other people in the sport. Now stop asking and just so you know this is probably going to be locked.


----------



## dkimxd (Nov 13, 2011)

well thanks for the info that's all I really wanted to know.. sheesh.. touchy touchy


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You're joking, right? The majority of your proforms are coming from shop employees.

It's mainly a program to get products into the hands of the sellers at a steep discount. People tend to sell what they use. Manufacturers have a vested interest in getting their products into the hands of the sellers. It's a mutually beneficial thing.

The snow industry is weird about it. Every industry has these discounts, but the snow industry acts like it's some cool, super secretive thing. It's not. Everyone does it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> The snow industry is weird about it. Every industry has these discounts, but the snow industry acts like it's some cool, super secretive thing. It's not. Everyone does it.


ya i didnt really know it was technically called "proform" till a little while ago, and was honestly surprised at the level of rage in the other thread just because one person got into the super secret selective proform underground club.


----------

